# Mozart: Symphonies 36 & 39, Lockhart/RPO



## itywltmt

This week's _Cover2Cover_ is a selection from the Royal Philharmonic's own label, from about 20 years ago. These CDs were distributed by third parties in North America and parts of Europe, and I happen to have acquired a few f them around 2005-06. I have a couple of those titles lined up next year in fact.

This Royal Philharmonic Masterworks Audiophile Collection disc features the RPO under the baton of James Lockhart in a selection of later Mozart works. Lockhart worked as an organist in Edinburgh and London, and then as an assistant conductor in German opera houses and at the Royal Opera House, Covent Garden, London. He was director of opera at the Royal College of Music, London 1986-93, and of the London Schools' Vocal Faculty, from 1993.

The program begins with the overture to The Magic Flute, Mozart's final opera. Despite the large orchestra used in the performance, this track still manages to maintain a sense of lightness, spryness, and crisply executed articulations.

The main body of the disc includes two of Mozart's later symphonies: his 39th (one of the :big three") and his delightful Linz symphony.

Happy Listening!








*Wolfgang Amadeus MOZART (1756-1791)*

Overture to _Die Zauberflöte_ (The Magic Flute), K.620
Symphony No. 36 In C Major K. 425 'Linz'
Symphony No. 39 In E Flat Major K. 543

The Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
James Lockhart , conducting

Label: RPO Records ‎- 204438-201
Format: CD, Compilation
Year: 1996

Discogs - https://www.discogs.com/Mozart-The-...lute-Symphony-No-36-In-C-Major/master/1478241

_YouTube _- https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_naCFHCLUQcTf2mtUo9ge0ZrA2iFTMDzfQ


----------

